# Royal Morph Help



## Danezie (May 11, 2008)

i am looking at breeding my 
1.) female orange ghost with my male normal royal.. and 
2.) female het albino with my other male normal royal...

whats the results?


----------



## spiny tails (Apr 12, 2008)

hi, results would be the following,

female orange ghost to male normal royal = all hatchlings would be 100% het for orange ghost.

female het albino to male normal royal = 50% would be 100% het albino and 50% would be normal (you wouldn't be able to tell which is which though) 

hope that helps


----------



## Danezie (May 11, 2008)

hiphip horray for the het ghosts... but no so good for the het albino's .. wouldnt their colours come through?


----------



## tick (Dec 9, 2007)

Danezie said:


> hiphip horray for the het ghosts... but no so good for the het albino's .. wouldnt their colours come through?


No albianism is a recessive trait


----------



## Mason (Jan 21, 2008)

Both albino and orange ghost are recessive genes meaning that BOTH parents have to carry that gene in order for the young to visually exhibit that trait.

With your orange ghost you would have to breed it with your normal, hold back the young then breed a male to your OG female.

With the albino each snake only has a 50% chance of invisibly carrying the albino gene (het albino) so basically you'd have to hold back every one of the offspring and try them in different combinations wiht your 100% hel albino.


----------



## spiny tails (Apr 12, 2008)

or you could make things even more simple buy getting an unrelated het orange ghost male and an unrelated het albino male and use them rather than your normal males. good luck


----------



## Danezie (May 11, 2008)

i could but when when you just spent over £1k on snakes... not alot really left to buy more, does anybody know of like a morph program i have heard about where i can put in what i want to breed to see the result. i remember somewhere, saying that its a program you have to add to your desktop. anybody?


----------



## Robbie (Dec 4, 2006)

Theres a rubbishy one called Cornprog but thats a bit useless to you 
Just throw the morph names up here. Someone will be around to answer it.

By the by. Male het albinos are easy to get hold of and pretty cheap. A heavy proven het albino male won't cost you much more than 200!


----------



## Danezie (May 11, 2008)

it wouldnt if i lived your end as that seems to be where all the interest is. but im saving my pennies for the maidstone show to see what that will produce.


----------



## Robbie (Dec 4, 2006)

True. But most good shops can courier and theres always rep taxi. If you have a weighty 100% het female it's a bit of a waste breeding her to a normal unless the normal is a really nice banded or something.

CRP courier and often have heavy grown animals.

Just seems a bit of a shame really. You've gone to the effort of getting a nice het female. Best you'll get is possible hets.


If I lived closer you could get use of my het male.


----------



## Danezie (May 11, 2008)

if anything i would courier as i feel rep taxi is amazingly expensive..i would collect myself if my car wasnt abit dodgy at the minute. i will be adding to my collection, just have to bare in mind they are 07's. so they will all be ready for next years breeding so i have some time to get some funds for a male.. do you know of any decent breeders or shops with morphs?


----------



## penfold (Sep 9, 2007)

*morphs*

i got 100%het albino male 07 for £125


----------



## Robbie (Dec 4, 2006)

penfold said:


> i got 100%het albino male 07 for £125


^ There you go 

And yeah Crystal Palace Reptiles does alot of good morphs. ScottW off this forum runs CaptiveBred which sells a few of MJ Ball Pythons. Super Quality. I know a couple folk personally who breed nice high end stuff. CaseyM on here is doing an import. If you can pick up a few grand from somewhere she has excellent stock that would be well worth the cost.


----------



## spiny tails (Apr 12, 2008)

there is a program called genetics wizzard, really good and simple to use


----------



## Danezie (May 11, 2008)

spiny, does it cover royal python morphs?


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

To be honest you don't NEED a program to calculate morphs.

All you need is to know the rules.

Albino and Orange Ghost are both recessive, separate traits.
That means they follow these rules:

*Recessive Trait Rules*
1. You need two copies of the gene to show a visual offspring
2. One or no copies look exactly the same
3. A visual can only pass on a copy of the trait it shows - it does not have a normal-not-the-morph trait to give.
4. A het can pass on either "normal-not-morph" or "morph" gene.
5. A non-carrier with NO copies of the gene can never produce a visual offspring - if it does, it means you had a carrier of the gene and didn't know it.


----------



## snakeprint (May 29, 2008)

Ssthisto said:


> To be honest you don't NEED a program to calculate morphs.
> 
> All you need is to know the rules.
> 
> ...


Precisely! And if you get stuck, the NERD website doesn't do a bad job of explaining all the details of punnet squares and stuff. Start at the beginning til you get the idea: 
New England Reptile Distributors, designer Ball Pythons, Reticulated Pythons, and much more!

And I think there's even a list of recessive and codominant traits in royals on there somewhere too.


----------



## hogboy (Aug 22, 2006)

Markus Jayne, Ball pythons | ballpython.ca

Heres a good genetics page from mark mandics site.


----------



## Danezie (May 11, 2008)

so how can you tell what is het and what isnt, according to that jayne website.. if i breed at hetrozygous to a normal i get 2hets and 2normals.. how can you tell whats what?


----------



## hogboy (Aug 22, 2006)

You cant tell, they are all 50% possible hets.
I think your best bet is to buy some 100% het males. luckily
its a lot cheaper buying het males than females :lol2:


----------

